# climbing palms - Washington robusto



## rwatkins3678 (Nov 9, 2010)

Around here in the AZ desert, the common climbing method is using spurs/spikes to annually trim -- most of the landscaping crews of course butcher the heck out of them -- Old 2003ish posts point to the Swiss Tree hugger contraption or the Bicycle type of climber. But they range from 1800 - 2900 dollars! My ?'s to the experts here....
* will they work equally well on "skinned" vs. "rough/unskinned" palms?
* is there any place where one might pick up a used set?
* has anyone used hunting type climbing sticks on palms (like lone wolf or muddy rivers) -- and again, on skinned or unskinned palms?

There's also quite a debate among palm tree-trimmers here whether or not they actually damage the palm but that's another story.... 
Thanks -- Ron


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, want a job? 
Jeff,


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 9, 2010)

Listen, if you are on a production crew, deal with it or go to a company that sells proper tree care. We do not spike palms.
If you do it right and submit a proposal with two bid's, 1- with spikes; 2-no spikes, give them the option A or B. Works everytime. 
Early on you find that a rope over the head of a palm does damage to live tissue which affects health. All that friction, or maybe spend time rigging a friction saver. I tell you what I do. Get a Big Shot and place a climb line over the head and anchor the end to the base. Then you SRT up to the head and work your way down. Now if your boy's don.t get it, then move.
Jeff


----------



## x SMILEY x (Nov 30, 2010)

a climbing tree stand works awesome, i just double wrap my flipline around the trunk and goto work, climb to the top, trim dead fonds and then return to the ground, the tree is not damaged at all by climbing spurs or rigging lines and if the tree is 30' or less can be trimmed in about a half hour


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 30, 2010)

x SMILEY x said:


> the tree is not damaged at all by climbing spurs or rigging lines



You must be stupid or ignorant. 
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You must be stupid or ignorant.
> Jeff



jeff, I think he meant because he used the climbing tree stand.

 silly boy......


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 30, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> jeff, I think he meant because he used the climbing tree stand.
> 
> silly boy......



Not how it reads, silly boy!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 30, 2010)

A tree stand on a palm? Fronds coming down, need to move around the tree? Stupid. Get to the top and work down!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah, the whole idea of a climbing apparatus is kinda wack.

Palm trees? I never climbed one thank god. cut one down once in FLA, all manner of wildlife ran out. was pretty wild.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 30, 2010)

I think Smiley is a spammer.
Jeff


----------



## x SMILEY x (Dec 1, 2010)

*hey jeff*

its really not that difficult, this is a link to the picture of it, i removed the seat so i could be facing the tree.... this is just for use on palm tree that have been maintained and are receiving an annual trimming.... its really quite nimble.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...pa=pla&ci_sku=B000LQJSCE&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

x SMILEY x said:


> its really not that difficult, this is a link to the picture of it, i removed the seat so i could be facing the tree.... this is just for use on palm tree that have been maintained and are receiving an annual trimming.... its really quite nimble.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...pa=pla&ci_sku=B000LQJSCE&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001



but how old are you? 

this thing looks like the treewalker the ROPE climbs with....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## x SMILEY x (Dec 1, 2010)

*treeslayer*

37


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 1, 2010)

We do thousands of palms a year and I would not allow that crap on the job.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

heck, you're still young....

do what works bro, just be careful. Jeff has a good point, potential entrapment.


----------



## x SMILEY x (Dec 1, 2010)

*right on jeff*

in the original post the gentleman was asking about other options, i don't beleive that he will be doing thousands a year but it was just an option that i use and have success with, and i don't do thousands a year either but a hundred or so yes, you must have a huge outfit of hard workers!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 1, 2010)

x SMILEY x said:


> in the original post the gentleman was asking about other options, i don't beleive that he will be doing thousands a year but it was just an option that i use and have success with, and i don't do thousands a year either but a hundred or so yes, you must have a huge outfit of hard workers!!!!



Even for 1 palm, that would not be an option. BTW, I am just an employee.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> We do thousands of palms a year and I would not allow that crap on the job.
> Jeff



Looks pretty efficient the way these guys do it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zq7O_nAR5s

It's been posted here before and I thankfully know nothing of palm trimming but what's wrong with this setup, Jeffers?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 1, 2010)

Coconut palms are not robusta's. Ideally, you want to be tied in above your work. Falling skirts on climber's has changed the way palms are done here. But the guy's on those coconut palms was cool.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris, that rig looks a lot better than the "seat" shown earlier.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Chris, that rig looks a lot better than the "seat" shown earlier.



Here's to hoping we never get to find out how much better either way is, Dave. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Coconut palms are not robusta's. Ideally, you want to be tied in above your work. Falling skirts on climber's has changed the way palms are done here. But the guy's on those coconut palms was cool.
> Jeff



You just need to put on your man-suit and show 'em how it's really done.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Here's to hoping we never get to find out how much better either way is, Dave. lol



oh God, so true.....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff, back in the day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRgtmU73D4&feature=related


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 1, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Jeff, back in the day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRgtmU73D4&feature=related




Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Jeff, back in the day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrRgtmU73D4&feature=related



bout 1931...........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

